# Moving corporation to another state



## L.O.V.E. INC (Mar 15, 2008)

I will be moving to another state soon so where should I begin to transfer my corporation to the new state? Would going to one of those "incorpoorate in any state" sites be a good move? Thanks for any assistance.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

You can go to the Secretary of State Webpage of the State you will be moving to and get all the necessary information. 

Katrina


----------



## L.O.V.E. INC (Mar 15, 2008)

Thank you for pointing me in the right direction. I appreciate it.


----------

